# Learning to Ride switch



## Guest

im a total beginner at snowboarding, but the times i have ridden, ive done mildly decent riding and landing switch

but it seemed that the more i did do it, the easier it got

thats all you can do......practice

as for board set-up, i dont really know much about that......but id say make it somewhat difficult to learn it, so once you get it down......its down


but if i were you, id ignore this entire post:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Right

Shit if you can land a jump switch, then you have good advice for me :thumbsup: I can ride like a bat out of hell regular, and even smoke a buddy of mine that has been riding for years (No fear of death or dismemberment lol) but switch, I look like that new guy borrowing his buddies gear :laugh:


----------



## Guest

i landed wobbly, but the first time i tried it, i just landed

i was going off a really small jump we built in my friends yard

you just gott get that left leg strong and stable, and the easiest way will just be to ride switch


----------



## Mr. Right

It's fawking awkward haha. I guess I'll just switch my bindings around on the short board and take both my boards so when I get sick of practicing switch I can grab my other board and fly. I gotta learn this season though, I wish I spent an equal amount of time riding switch/regular when I was learning.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

i do not think turning your binders so you become goofy is really a good plan. it is a pain in the arse in many respects.

the only advise i would give, is *duck your stance and practice*! the problem is, it is tuff to ride like a learner when switch, when a quick flick of the board can see you riding like a pro as regular.

you gots to put in the time is all! re-acquaint yourself with the embarrassment and pain of falling on your arse after catching an edge! no easier, better way to do it!

the best thing i found was to find a nice entertaining piste (steep bits, flat bits, jumps and lumps).... ride it regular so you get an idea of the speed you can get, then do it all again switch. if things get _hazy_, stop and think about what your body does to initiate a heel / toe side turn when regular, and just turn it around to fit the switch direction.

_repetition is the mother of learning._ metal up and go feel like a spastic! it won't last forever!


----------



## Snowjoe

like the rest of the guys said its all practice, last year I just rode switch for a week and that got the job done! Duck your bindings out and its better.


----------



## swmike

Switch. If you are riding anything above 0 on your back foot, then you'll need to turn it out. But other than that - you get to learn to snowboard all oer again! And that can be fun - because you now know you can do it and what to do - just getting your body to follow is a challenge, and adventure. Go the the beginner hill and shadow a beginner lesson.


----------



## lisevolution

I just started the last 2 times I went up practicing switch and it sucks but I know it's worth it in the end. I'll tell you though I forgot what it feels like to suck at this!


----------



## Snowjoe

swmike said:


> Switch. If you are riding anything above 0 on your back foot, then you'll need to turn it out. But other than that - you get to learn to snowboard all oer again! And that can be fun - because you now know you can do it and what to do - just getting your body to follow is a challenge, and adventure. Go the the beginner hill and shadow a beginner lesson.


I've never liked the idea of shadowing a lesson, I feel it takes the piss a bit out of the people who payed good money to be in the lesson.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

yar. shadows are two dimensional things without any guts anyway.

if you can snowboard, you already know what to do to be able to ride switch, you just need to practice!

ain't no short cuts


----------



## Guest

oh riding switch good times last yeah i took a lesson " at my hill lessons are a dollar " but it took this lesson riding switch it was funny beacause i was pretty bad. but the guy didnt know i was riding switch to him i just rode goofy and half way through the lesson i went back to regular and started to kick ass lol it was halarious but yeah it always fun to screw with ppl :thumbsup:


----------



## laz167

Funny thing for me a learned how to ride switch the first couple of times on my board,because I couldn't make my heelside turn(was scared)to fall.so i rode the mountain like a falling leaf on my toeside.also my binding where at 9 degrees on both feet dont really know if that helped thouh..but ti worked for me but just practice you be ok.


----------



## kri$han

I'm pretty new to boarding too (1 1/2 seasons) but i can ride swich decently... I havent attempted any speed, or carving while switch, so I might try that this year, but last year while getting to the bottom of the runs, i'd ride switch for a little while to get used to it...

my bindings are set at 18 (front) and 0 (back), should I maybe make them the same to ride switch easier? I wanna master jumps and 180's this year too, so i know im gonna have to get good at riding switch.


----------



## Mr. Right

My bindings are already ducked out 12 and -12 dead center on the board. I have them like that because it helps me keep stable at high speeds. I'm just going to go up and practice practice.


----------



## swmike

ok. And some places, if you tell them that you are an expert just learning to ride switch won't care if you are one of 12. No one will care. Apparently you care. ok. Me thinks you are really a skier.



Snowjoe said:


> I've never liked the idea of shadowing a lesson, I feel it takes the piss a bit out of the people who payed good money to be in the lesson.


----------



## Snowjoe

swmike said:


> ok. And some places, if you tell them that you are an expert just learning to ride switch won't care if you are one of 12. No one will care. Apparently you care. ok. Me thinks you are really a skier.


Hey I don't care myself, I'm happy helping people out whenever they want, however I don't think its fair to other people who have payed good money to be in a group to have people following around for a free ride! I just think it can show a lack of respect for paying customers, who at the end of the day are the people you wanna keep happy.

Keep your little insults to yourself as well.


----------



## swmike

Resorts want to sell lift tickets and lessons and hotdogs and bindings and hotel rooms. I would allow someone that paid for a lift ticket and a room and a hotdog to follow. They take NO TIME or energy from the class. It's called customer service... keep em all happy! If you chill out just a bit - everyone has a great time.

Picking an argument with a casual idea such as following a class is the typical stupid things you hear from a ski instructor - IN MY EXPERIENCE.




Snowjoe said:


> Hey I don't care myself, I'm happy helping people out whenever they want, however I don't think its fair to other people who have payed good money to be in a group to have people following around for a free ride! I just think it can show a lack of respect for paying customers, who at the end of the day are the people you wanna keep happy.
> 
> Keep your little insults to yourself as well.


----------



## Snowjoe

swmike said:


> Resorts want to sell lift tickets and lessons and hotdogs and bindings and hotel rooms. I would allow someone that paid for a lift ticket and a room and a hotdog to follow. They take NO TIME or energy from the class. It's called customer service... keep em all happy! If you chill out just a bit - everyone has a great time.
> 
> Picking an argument with a casual idea such as following a class is the typical stupid things you hear from a ski instructor - IN MY EXPERIENCE.


Well I just think that regardless if you address the person or not there will be paying members of the group unhappy that someone is taking free advice that they have to pay for. Just because you don't have a problem with it doesn't mean everyone else shares you view. When I'm on payed time I feel my interests lie with what the people who have paid for the service want. Buying a lift pass and other items entitles you to what you've payed for not a free lesson ontop of that .


----------



## swmike

Allegedly worked? :laugh: AASI Member #197960. Your's?

No one called ski instructors stupid. Saying I did... well, is stupid. They can be a bit retentive at times though. A fact they readily admit! In fact, evolving past both into an environment where you can laugh together about it is something I hope you get to experience.

Wow... you guys have just taking off into space on this one. Shadowing - YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW TO SNOWBOARD!!! This was discussing SWITCH. So just for fun... on a run you stay WAY FAR AWAY from a class, but mimic their demos actions - JUST FOR A CHANGE. You don't participate in the class - you don't do the group-hug at the end... you simply stay in the shadows - maybe one run you follow one class down and the next you see what another class is doing and then try that as you go the rest of the way. On the slope we used - there could be 5 different group lessons making their way down all at once.

For a moderator - you need to lighten up and see a bigger picture. Moderators don't trash users who are sharing an opinion. Maybe on other sites - but let's try to evolve here.




Snowolf said:


> I hear where you are coming from Snowjoe and it is something that department heads talk about every now and then, but in practice, shadowing is something we really can`t control and I have never seen an instructor (ski or otherwise) make a fuss about it. Maybe it`s different where you alledgedly worked swmike, but our ski instructors work alongside us and departmental policies are uniform. Fortunately where I work, we are professional enough to have evolved past the ski/snowboard rivalry and many of our ski instructors are also snowboard instructors and vice versa, so we don`t see our ski instructors as being stupid; your comment on the other hand............:dunno:


----------



## Snowjoe

swmike said:


> Wow... you guys have just taking off into space on this one. Shadowing - YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW TO SNOWBOARD!!! This was discussing SWITCH. So just for fun... on a run you stay WAY FAR AWAY from a class, but mimic their demos actions - JUST FOR A CHANGE. You don't participate in the class - you don't do the group-hug at the end... you simply stay in the shadows - maybe one run you follow one class down and the next you see what another class is doing and then try that as you go the rest of the way. On the slope we used - there could be 5 different group lessons making their way down all at once.
> 
> For a moderator - you need to lighten up and see a bigger picture. Moderators don't trash users who are sharing an opinion.


Ok I do see where you are coming from with that then, I got the impression you meant them being pretty close up and listening in with the rest of the guys, but I wouldn't have an issue if someone was doing it in the way you just suggested.

What annoys me is you throw in petty little insults into your arguments all the time, and make out you are the absolute authority on everything. You tell people to lighten up when your the one insulting people often (e.g. the guy who drives the BMW) and moaning about the smallest of moderators actions. Whether or not you mean it I don't know but thats how it comes across on here.

Alot of my buddies are skiiers anyway, and they are alot more easy going and chilled than alot of boarders I know.


----------



## swmike

Correct - I mean to do it. And if I quote you and then extrapolate out 3 more variations that you never said - I'd expect you to do the same.

Listen - if someone comes in here and asks a question or makes a comment, I'm respectful and certainly expect to see contrary views. But should you turn on me just doing the same... I will ensure my experience or research is accurate - then nuke away.

I don't even mind if someone disagrees with me on an approach - it's all subjective and that can be friendly debate. But to make it a moral issue or say I'm wrong... just have your facts handy.


----------



## Snowjoe

swmike said:


> Correct - I mean to do it. And if I quote you and then extrapolate out 3 more variations that you never said - I'd expect you to do the same.
> 
> Listen - if someone comes in here and asks a question or makes a comment, I'm respectful and certainly expect to see contrary views. But should you turn on me just doing the same... I will ensure my experience or research is accurate - then nuke away.
> 
> I don't even mind if someone disagrees with me on an approach - it's all subjective and that can be friendly debate. But to make it a moral issue or say I'm wrong... just have your facts handy.


Hold on, I respectfully said that I didn't agree with the shadowing at first, and then as soon as I disagreed you began to bring out the petty insults the next reply! I never attacked you I said that I personally didn't like the idea, and you began to go off on one.


----------



## swmike

No, your first post was that it wasn't fair to paying customers. You thus made it a "morally wrong" proposal for me to be making to the lad that asked. And then of course you did escalate - but along with me doing the same.

Ah - see, it's that part where I read the attack... and you apparently didn't think you were escalating that far. I read one thing, but you wrote another. So it is indeed a lesson for me in reading better! And for us both that what we say in print will always be filtered by other's biases.

Thanks for hanging in! +1 Karma




Snowjoe said:


> Hold on, I respectfully said that I didn't agree with the shadowing at first, and then as soon as I disagreed you began to bring out the petty insults the next reply! I never attacked you I said that I personally didn't like the idea, and you began to go off on one.


----------



## PaoloSmythe

i think shadowing is simply dishonest.... it is effectively stealing;
like sneaking into the cinema or onto the bus via the exit doors.

it is freeloading off others who stump up the fee....

if i was instructing, i would get the class into a huddle so i could whisper the theory / talk thru.... 

aside from that... it is funny to me, that being called a 'skier' is perceived to be an insult (and rigtly so! )


----------



## swmike

I said something indirectly? If anything my comments mean they hyper-focus on things too much. That isn't the same as stupid.

You really have no idea what my posts have been about or else your criticisms would be matured alot further than they are.

Admin - Could we have some civility to allow us to just post and not get personal? You know very well from our conversations in the past that I am all for having moderators... it's when they want to pour gas on members or limit non-personal conversations that I have issue. This is getting fairly personal.


----------



## swmike

Another vote for LIGHTEN UP! You'd think I called his mother some name when I mentioned skiers.

I do have a close friend that is a retired Special Ops guy that I got him a pt job as a ski instructor. He's back in Iraq as a civilian at the moment - but when he returns we'll ask him if he takes offense to my posts.




PaoloSmythe said:


> i think shadowing is simply dishonest.... it is effectively stealing;
> like sneaking into the cinema or onto the bus via the exit doors.
> 
> it is freeloading off others who stump up the fee....
> 
> if i was instructing, i would get the class into a huddle so i could whisper the theory / talk thru....
> 
> aside from that... it is funny to me, that being called a 'skier' is perceived to be an insult (and rigtly so! )


----------



## PaoloSmythe

swmike said:


> Another vote for LIGHTEN UP! You'd think I called his mother some name when I mentioned skiers.


oh quieten yer yap you damned toboganist!


----------



## swmike

WHAT!??? I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW THAT TOBOGANISTS ARE SMART! We aren't dumb, excuse me.. stupid. We aren't. And we don't get stuck worrying about "edge control" or "weight distribution"... we just point and GO! You nuts on planks are stupid... and worry TOO MUCH. You you YOU ARE not nice.




PaoloSmythe said:


> oh quieten yer yap you damned toboganist!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

smart perhaps, but sense of style....?


----------



## swmike

Belittling members - cute!



Snowolf said:


> Awwww.....poor mikey.....I said I hated his guts so he`s going to the admins to tattle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So much for letting everyone have their own opinion...bravo, once again you prove my point:thumbsup:


----------



## swmike

So anyway... another thing to have fun with when learning switch is doing donuts where you spin front edge, back edge, front edge, back edge and come out of it switched - really freaks your brain out.

A good progression to learn switch fast though is to push yourself down steeper and steeper terrain until you can do it under control and without reverting back to your dominant side. I've known instructors that will ride an entire season switch just to get completely ambidexterous with a board.


----------



## Guest

....AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA?HAHAHAHAHAAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
fighting online is like raceing in the special olymipics even if you win yer still retarded even more so if yer a skiier


----------



## swmike

Now that was funny! Hadn't heard that joke before on here...  



FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> ....AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA?HAHAHAHAHAAHA
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> fighting online is like raceing in the special olymipics even if you win yer still retarded even more so if yer a skiier


----------



## swmike

yes - flat spins. And great pic!



Snowolf said:


> Haha...never have had a pair on my feet; has nothing to do with skiing:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to your advice swmike, that is sound. Is this what some people call "helicopters" what we call 360 flat spins? I use this a lot with intermediate classes to get them to start learning precise edge control. I rode moguls switch yesterday...that was scary, but it made riding the groomers switch uber easy.


----------



## Snowjoe

The flat 360 spins are actually what really broke switch in for me. I found it a MASSIVE help and the difference I found in my switch after doing just 10 mins of those spins was huge.


----------



## Guest

yeah, one of my instructors just had us doing spins down entire runs, afterwards switch was pretty easy. that was last season, got on my board a couple days ago and found that all my switch is gone


----------



## baldylox

Snowjoe said:


> The flat 360 spins are actually what really broke switch in for me. I found it a MASSIVE help and the difference I found in my switch after doing just 10 mins of those spins was huge.


damn. i just realized i've been doing those flat spins for a few years now, but i forgot to learn to go the other way! no wonder i suck at switch. WOOPS!


----------



## Guest

for me riding switch actually gives me better cutting.
being the long side is in back (depending on your set-up)i think its kinda easier.
not the relearning to balance part but jus the control of the board in general.
it gives my board more whip to jump out of turns.

i would maybe concentrate on riding up on my toes.
plus, spins are a good way to get used to switch like other said.


----------



## Guest

TO HELL WITH SWITCH...I can't do it therefor it is not worth doing


----------



## Guest

switch is the one thing that gives me problems, even on the wake board I find it very hard to ride it and I end catching an edge and swallowing a lot of water :laugh: :laugh:, ill probably work on it today and see how it goes.


----------



## Guest

I don't think I can even ride regular on a wakeboard :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Snowjoe said:


> The flat 360 spins are actually what really broke switch in for me. I found it a MASSIVE help and the difference I found in my switch after doing just 10 mins of those spins was huge.


Jep it`s the same over here, and with a couple of friends of me. Doing flat spins does help alot! It gives you technique and confidence (which you can loose fast tough :laugh: ).

Learning switch is fun! It`s just learning again to snowboard but faster, and you should if you want to able to pull off a nice 180!


----------



## donm3ga

Regarding 360 surface spins, I am goofy. Which way would I need to spin to practice riding switch? I'm guessing counter clockwise?


----------



## Guest

donm3ga said:


> Regarding 360 surface spins, I am goofy. Which way would I need to spin to practice riding switch? I'm guessing counter clockwise?


both ways of course


----------



## baldylox

donm3ga said:


> Regarding 360 surface spins, I am goofy. Which way would I need to spin to practice riding switch? I'm guessing counter clockwise?


Both ways.


----------



## Mooz

I can ride switch perfectly as long as I don't have to turn.


----------



## Guest

Mooz said:


> I can ride switch perfectly as long as I don't have to turn.



:laugh: so do I.

I did get a bit better on my last trip, but I still catch edges often 

Wakeboarding is even worse


----------



## Guest

hahaha I remember the last time I was doing surface spins....I did them non stop all the way down the bunny slope, I got to the bottom, stopped to get in the lift line and just colapsed because I was so dizzy...:laugh:

On a side note: How would binding risers affect my ride?


----------



## Guest

con3593 said:


> On a side note: How would binding risers affect my ride?


Depends on a lot of things, what you riding? how much overhang is there? Do you think you need them? are you riding a wide board?


----------



## Guest

uhm, size 12 boot, 25.5 cm waist width, all mountain riding, overhang...well barefoot, my foot is 29 cm, so like 7 cm overhang if not 8


----------



## Guest

Well my board is 250 at waist and my boot size is 11. I have some overhang but nothing really to bother me that much.

Not sure if they would help you, I guess you don't lose anything by trying them out. Well you do lose some $$$.


----------



## Guest

Nope, if i don't like them, they "didn't" work, and i return them. But size twelve on a 255 with risers should be good?

If so, I may just buy a skate banana, if I can find one


----------



## Guest

the 255 is for the banana right?

whats your current one?


----------



## Guest

I don't have a baord right now, i have 2 old ones, but the one I used with size 11 boots is a 245 i think


----------



## Guest

I think you might be ok, whats your stance at?


----------



## Guest

I haven't decided yet....I never got around to adjusting it :laugh:, it's at 15 -15 right now but I never figured out what stance is best for what :laugh:


----------



## Guest

con3593 said:


> I haven't decided yet....I never got around to adjusting it :laugh:, it's at 15 -15 right now but I never figured out what stance is best for what :laugh:


there are many threads in here about that, right now mine is set at 12/-12 and I so far its working great.

The banana might be alright for you, but I could be wrong. Wait for input of other users.


----------



## Guest

where could I find a banana? It seems like they are sold out everywhere


----------



## Guest

well, to put in short words "you wont find it".

I think Mooz preordered his.

Look into the k2 rocker one, I guess it should be very similar.


try contacting a store and preordering a new model, but you will have to pay extra for it

ohhhh, I forgot, try ebay


----------



## Guest

ebay is a no go....I'm going to contact the company, seeing as I own a business, see if I can't buy any...


----------



## kri$han

I can ride switch... i actually was told how hard it was to learn, so I made sure to practice it a lot in my first season so I could learn to ride both ways at the same time.

Of course, I've progressed faster riding regular, but I can ride the whole way down switch, if i feel like it  ... gotta learn to land 180s switch tho... i like to ride into the jump swtich and land regular for now


----------



## Guest

:laugh:jump on a skate board and cruise around during the fall before the snow hits. on a skate board u can just bail and your body will learn the muscel movement nessacary to ride switch. Long board might even be better. Probably depends on your riding style. Skate boards are usually some what easy to obtain, one of your buddies usually has an old one lying around or worse case go get a cheap complete deck from a shop or wally world if your that stressed about it. set up the trucks super loose a bomb a hill super fast and switch and see how that works... lmao


----------



## Snowjoe

In one of our training sessions last season we were made to ride switch one footed, now THAT was good for learning about weight distribution in switch


----------



## Snowjoe

Snowolf said:


> It sure is. I do this a lot teaching where I am riding in tandem with a student who is a regular rider like me. It is a real challenge linking turns one footed switch....


Is it ever! Especially combined with riding the poma switch! For extra difficulty strap your regular front foot in and then ride switch, prepare for some out of control times! I learnt cab 3's like that one footed, bailed a few times showing off with that :laugh:


----------



## Snowjoe

Just like hell, after a while you grow to like the heat!


----------



## Guest

Bring a friend that hasnt boarded before. You can practice riding switch while he/she learns to stand and ride


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Mr. Right said:


> Ok, I have been riding for 3 years, but I can't ride switch very well AT ALL. I have 3 boards. A Burton Bullet 164 (powder), a 161 M3 Dicord (fast as sin, lighter powder), and a 158 Sined Mr. Right (sick directional all mountain board). I am probably right around 5'11" and weigh somewhere around 175-180 lbs right now (haven't weighed myself for a little while). I have only tried switch on the short board but I'm wondering if it would help to switch the bindings around to ride it switch due to the fact it's a directional board. Should I try it that way? I am regular and if I ride switch it feels like I barely know how to snowboard, where as if I ride regular I can keep up with almost anyone I see. I CAN catch some air riding regular and land it pretty decently but I want to start doing spins etc. Any tips on this? Does it make THAT much difference to ride a directional board switch or would it be a good idea to buy a good twin tip board? I almost think it wouldn't be a bad idea because then I could 12 -12 it and ride it either way (Ill get frustrated practicing switch and will probably want to ride a regular run in between practice runs). Tips?


SWITCHING YOUR BINDINGS TO A DUCK STANCE WILL DEFINATELY HELP YOU OUT. (15-15 OR 12-12 ETC) AS FOR DIRECTIONAL OR TWIN BOARDS I HAVE NO IDEA IF THATS A FACTOR. I JUST BOUGHT A TWIN BOARD LAST SPRING AND EAGER TO TEST IT OUT FOR MYSELF.
THE THING ABOUT RIDING SWITCH THAT MAKES IT SO AKWARD IS THE FACT THAT YOU CONCENTRATE ON LEANING UR BODY TO INITIATE A TURN AND U TOTALLY FORGET ABOUT STEERING WITH YOUR BACK FOOT. THAT IS MY PROBLEM AT LEAST FOR NOW.

PRACTICE + BRUISES = SNOWBOARDING


----------



## Zee

RideFleet said:


> Bring a friend that hasnt boarded before. You can practice riding switch while he/she learns to stand and ride


:thumbsup: I learned riding switch while riding with my son.

It makes them feel better too to see you bail as well.


----------

